# Time for a Florida meet



## tarbo96

I offer my place up in Sarasota for a frog meet! Anyone interested? What dates would work best?


----------



## markpulawski

Bill Wes is coming back sometime this spring, you should see when he will be here and have one then.


----------



## tarbo96

Waiting to hear from Wes, but for now how does Saturday March 22nd sound? I will grill hotdogs and sausages.


----------



## toksyn

Weekend before Microcosm ... =P


----------



## lookitsadam

I'd be interested in a meet since I missed the last one!


----------



## tarbo96

So we only have one person that can make it?


----------



## randommind

markpulawski said:


> Bill Wes is coming back sometime this spring, you should see when he will be here and have one then.





tarbo96 said:


> Waiting to hear from Wes...


Sorry guys...I am not certain when I will be back to Florida. We were originally planning on heading back for the INDY race the weekend of the 28th, but I have since decided to vend at Microcosm and unfortunately...it is also on the 28th. Our trip back will more than likely get pushed off till summer. I will be sure to let everyone know in hopes of talking someone into having a meet around that time!

P.S. If anyone is interesting in trading fresh pumilio imports for tarantulas, scorpions, coyotes, prairie dogs, or wild pigs that will eat your face off...I got you!!


----------



## jflick345

I'm in. I'd love to meet some more froggers in the area.


----------



## RayFitz

I know I'm a newb around here, but I'd love to meet up with some fellow Florida froggers.


----------



## 20200

I don't have any frogs in FL with me, but I'll come if I can.


----------



## DendroKurt

I could make an appearance, I should have some benedictas 2 months out of water available by then. They are about to pop their front legs out now.


----------



## tarbo96

So who is in???

March 22nd at 12:00. I will provide some sausages and hotdogs.

You dont have to bring frogs, but you can start a list of what everyone has for sale or trade.


----------



## IEatBugs

I am in and should have a nice assortment of frogs, bugs and plants available.


----------



## tarbo96

Wow, that was specific!  Quite the list.


----------



## toksyn

I'll try to make it, and bring some (hopefully new  ) stuff. Anyone bringing larger obligates? I'm in the market...


----------



## markpulawski

Bill why not the end of February before it gets hot out? Dev I have an extra male paru if you have any interest.


----------



## tarbo96

I thought about that, but was worried it was too short of a notice.


----------



## GSXR_MURRHEE

Hey all, it's been a long time since I've posted on here. Anyways, I've cut WAY back on my frog collection the past couple of years and I'm thinking now I'm gonna be getting out the hobby. That being said I'm gonna be selling off almost all of my frog stuff. I've still got to work out prices and stuff and post them and pics in the classified section, but I'll list some of the stuff here I'll be selling in case anyone local is interested/ wants to make offers:

breeding group of seven leucs in a 75 gal 
well proven pair of mancreeks 
2.1 Azureus (males are proven)
couple of empty 40 breeders
tons of corkwood
promist mister

There's more, but that's the big stuff I can think of at the moment.


----------



## tarbo96

One month to the meeting! Looks like we will have about 6 people coming.

P.S. I will have some basti...I have about 8-10 offspring right now.


----------



## DendroKurt

Wait what day will be te meeting and where's the directions? I will have benedicta froglets available in mid to late march so that's what I can bring..


----------



## tarbo96

March 22nd noon. I will pm address and directions


----------



## tarbo96

Anyone looking for basti??? I have some real nice orange/red basti.


----------



## IEatBugs

I have a few things I am letting go of...

Proven Capira auratus pair
Proven Green and Bronze auratus pair
Proven Nikita tinc pair
Proven Powder Blue tinc pair
Proven Azureus tinc pair
Adult group bicolors (4-5, I forget...)


----------



## DendroKurt

I will be there and it looks like I will have 4 to 6 benedictas ready to go. They are feeding on springs now and will be 2 months out of water. I will bring them with me, I'm looking for 75$ each or if ya get two or more 70$ each.I would possibly be up to trade a few for a proven pair of some tincs(except powder blues or alanis)


----------



## tarbo96

Can we get another quick count of who is coming?


----------



## toksyn

I will likely try and make it, though I might be a bit late. Kanapaha Gardens is having their spring festival that day, and I typically like to go at around 9AM and do a very quick tour around to snag anything interesting before the rest of Gainesville pours through. I've done the circuit in 10 minutes before. On that note, I can grab things for you guys as well.


----------



## lookitsadam

I wish I could make it but I leave to go out of town that morning =/

Will anybody be at the Tampa show this weekend selling frogs and frog related supplies?


----------



## LoganR

Wish I could make it, but I I'll be in the UK 3/21-28. Maybe someday I'll make it to a Florida meet.


----------



## Reef_Haven

lookitsadam said:


> I wish I could make it but I leave to go out of town that morning =/
> 
> Will anybody be at the Tampa show this weekend selling frogs and frog related supplies?


My son (Landen) and I will be vending Tampa, as will Under The Canopy, First Choice Reptiles, Bay Area reptiles and Pinellas County Reptiles.

I'd like to make this meet, just not sure if I can make it or not. I won't know better till after the weekend.

Kevin


----------



## chillplants

I'm still planning on coming. I may be looking for some springtail/isopod or other micro fauna cultures if I don't find any at Repticon this weekend.


----------



## killuchen

I wish I could make this meet


----------



## tarbo96

If i cant sell some basti is anyone interested in trading? They are beautiful, but i am setting up more tanks and these guys are taking up room.


----------



## tarbo96

I would consider trading for plants and supplies, lights, etc


----------



## lookitsadam

tarbo96 said:


> I would consider trading for plants and supplies, lights, etc


I've got a handful of small broms, some springtail cultures, a reptifogger I no longer need and a combo dome light if you're interested


----------



## tarbo96

No thanks, looking for rare plants, abg, led lightds, etc


----------



## markpulawski

I will be there, I have 2 Escudo, 1 is almost full grown, the other at least half, no calling from either.


----------



## tarbo96

I will be looking for feeders (flies,isos,sprintails),abg, plants, and supplies. Let me know who has what and prices.

Bill


----------



## tarbo96

I have for to sell/trade...

1.0.3 orange Basti
0.3 Cobalts
0.0.1 Azureus (9-10 months)
0.0.1 Mint terribilis (6-8 months oow)
2.0 leucs
1.0 popa

looking to trade for a female luec, male cobalt, female popa, supplies, or others.


----------



## tarbo96

Basti gone.


----------



## tarbo96

Anyone with feeders? Microfauna?


----------



## Reef_Haven

Anyone interested in going in on shipping of any of these frogs?
http://www.dendroboard.com/forum/frog-classifieds/167874-few-frogs.html
We could have them by the time of the meet.


----------



## tarbo96

Well I have only had one person PM me for directions. So does that mean there will only be two people coming?


----------



## markpulawski

JimO said he is going to try and make it as well, he would ride over with me if he does. Mike Akana will be coming as well as I am pretty Dustin is and Chris Kennedy said he was going to try and make it so that would be 6 if everyone does show. There is also a girl in Sarasota named Stefania that is in to darts, I will text her as well, so maybe 7. I will also give Antone a heads up.


----------



## Reef_Haven

I spoke with Stefania at the show. She said she would come, but it would be after 2:00 cause she vends the Farmer's Market every Saturday.
I'm pretty sure I'll be there and maybe Chris Kennedy.


----------



## tarbo96

sweet. Sounds good. Sausages and hot dogs good?


----------



## Manuran

markpulawski said:


> There is also a girl in Sarasota named Stefania that is in to darts,


Normally, I wouldn't bring this sort of thing to the attention of people. But since she likes frogs... Does she know that there is a genus of frog called Stefania?


----------



## tarbo96

So does anyone have microfauna? I currently have a dozen baby pumilio and counting.


----------



## markpulawski

Manuran said:


> Normally, I wouldn't bring this sort of thing to the attention of people. But since she likes frogs... Does she know that there is a genus of frog called Stefania?


She will by Saturday...


----------



## JimO

I might be able to make the trip. I have the following frogs FS or FT:

One female benedicta I got 18 months ago from UE as part of a pair (lost the male)
Four probable female adult chrome blue/green bassleri that also came from UE (no calling in nearly 2 years)
A pair of E. anthonyi 'Pasaje Sarajunga' if I can catch them
_________________________________________________________________

I'd like to get a group of truly orange terrilibis 
I need one or two male nominant variabilis
I'd also like to get either a proven pair of azureus or leucs
I am also very interested in a pair or trio of Caynarachi Valley Fantasticus

_________________________________________________________________

I have some extra dwarf white and purple isos and might have a booming springtail culture ready by then.

_________________________________________________________________

I would also be able to bring some different and interesting plant cuttings:

I have a large specimen of Begonia bowerae
I can probably have 2-3 gallon bags stuffed with oak-leafed ficus
A couple of decent portions of Ficus pumila "Panama" aka lance -leaf ficus
Hemionitis arifolia (heart fern)
Pellonia pulchra
Several types of Peperomia and Pilea
Philedendron micans
Synogium rayii
Several species of small-leafed begonia that have done great in my vivs

Most of the plants would not be frog free and would require a bleach bath or other means of disinfection.

If there is any interest in the frogs or plants, or if I can pick up some of the frogs I listed, I might be able to make the trip from St. Augustine.

Oh, and for those who like chameleons, I have a large clutch of panther chameleon eggs that were laid 8 months ago and should hatch in the next two months. For the right trade I'd be willing to bring a few, but they'd need to go to someone experienced with caring for chameleon neonates.


----------



## tarbo96

I need springs and isos, also interested in ficus panama, butnot sure if that would make the trip worthwhile. Dustin had some orange terribilis juvies.


----------



## tarbo96

Dustin may also be getting rid of a proven pair of azureus.


----------



## markpulawski

Mike Akana said he has a lot of yellow Galacs as well, I know he could bring several if anyone were interested.


----------



## DendroKurt

I'm still planning on being there, I'll be bringing a few extra benedicta froglets( reef haven already has 4 of them set aside for him.) anyone else interested at $70 a pop?


----------



## c81kennedy

I think I am gonna make it does anyone need northern variabilis or Costa Rican Green and Black froglets? I aslo have a ton of crested gecko. My facebook link is https://www.facebook.com/pages/Clearwater-Exotics/265594593600477 if you want pictures.


----------



## tarbo96

Alright!!!!

I have hot dogs and some sausages for the grill. Dustin is bringing some type of side. That is the extend of the food at this time. Anyone want to bring deserts or drinks? If not choke on the hot dogs 

Head over when ever you want but I was figuring around noon. I am taking a plant run in the am.

You are welcome to invite whom ever.See you all tomorrow.

Bill


----------



## markpulawski

JimO weren't you looking for some Variabilis, Chris may have some and he is coming tomorrow?

Sent from the phonograph ET phoned home with


----------



## DendroKurt

I need a culture of hydei if anyone has an established culture of them, Kevin? Also need a small 12x12x18 zoomed or exoterra tank if anyone is selling one


----------



## chillplants

I can bring some drinks. Also looking for microfauna, maybe some plants too.


----------



## c81kennedy

IV got a 12x12x18 I'll get a picture when I get home.


----------



## markpulawski

Bill I can get buns for the links if you need them, let me know...couple of big bags of chips as well and I will bring a cooler, will have a spare drink or 2.


----------



## Reef_Haven

tarbo96 said:


> Alright!!!!
> 
> I have hot dogs and some sausages for the grill. Dustin is bringing some type of side. That is the extend of the food at this time. Anyone want to bring deserts or drinks? If not choke on the hot dogs
> 
> Head over when ever you want but I was figuring around noon. I am taking a plant run in the am.
> 
> You are welcome to invite whom ever.See you all tomorrow.
> 
> Bill


Chris is riding with me. We'll check the thread before we head over and bring what is missing. I can't really speak for Stefania, but she sells and supplies empanadas to half of Florida. So we'll probably be good on food. 
Where are you going for plants? I was planning on stopping at Tropiflora before the meet.

Kurt, I'll bring you some Hydei. I also have some new bugs that may be of interest.


----------



## randommind

Damn I miss these get togethers... 
Have fun and drink one for me everybody!


----------



## tarbo96

Reef_Haven said:


> Chris is riding with me. We'll check the thread before we head over and bring what is missing. I can't really speak for Stefania, but she sells and supplies empanadas to half of Florida. So we'll probably be good on food.
> Where are you going for plants? I was planning on stopping at Tropiflora before the meet.
> 
> Kurt, I'll bring you some Hydei. I also have some new bugs that may be of interest.


Tropiflora and another small spot.


----------



## tarbo96

markpulawski said:


> Bill I can get buns for the links if you need them, let me know...couple of big bags of chips as well and I will bring a cooler, will have a spare drink or 2.


Damn, just bought buns. Chips sound good.


----------



## markpulawski

anybody need a male salt creek?


----------



## Blue_Pumilio

Wish I could make it but the weekend is busy here for me with family in town. Til next time! 

Anyone doing the spring meet at Tropiflora? I MAY ride in from St. Augustine if anyone wants to tag along, a long the way. Still not certain, but it's a possibility!


----------



## DendroKurt

I'll be there around 2, sorry running late but i'm bringing three benedicta froglets with me. Kevin, I'm bring your four Benedictas and I will be there around two-ish.


----------



## IEatBugs

It was nice catching up with everyone. Thanks for inviting all of us to your place Bill, it was a good day chatting frogs with you and everyone else and I look forward to the next gathering!


----------



## markpulawski

Thanks Bill, great frog room you have now. It was nice seeing everyone again and meeting new faces.


----------



## chillplants

I had a blast and learned a lot from everyone. Thanks again for everything.


----------



## tarbo96

It was great having everyone here. I will be working at the Tropiflora show ( as will Antone) in two weeks. Come out and see us.


----------



## Reef_Haven

Thanks for puting this party together. It was very interesting to here about your trip to Costa Rica and Panama. Sign me up next time you go.
Good to see everyone again. Picked up some nice frogs.


----------



## toksyn

Sounds like it was a good meet, wish I had made it. Too much to do trying to prep for Microcosm :l. If it had happened afterward I might have been able to bring back some neat things ...


----------



## tarbo96

Lets do it again this saturday. Lol.


----------



## DendroKurt

I will be looking for ya at the tropiflora show. Ill most likely show up on Saturday.
Oh and thanks for having me over. Wish I could have stayed longer and learn more from you guys.


----------



## toksyn

Hah. Fine, no more meets for me 



tarbo96 said:


> Lets do it again this saturday. Lol.


----------



## tarbo96

I could do this every weekend


----------

